# Trick or Treat by The Mellomen



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go:

*Trick Or Treat Song*

I put this file together from a rip from my VHS.


----------



## pumpkingutter329 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you! I'm going to add it to my halloween mix for our party this year.


----------



## marvolosriddle (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! I grabbed this as well! Thank you very very much!


----------



## SilverNight18 (Jul 6, 2010)

Halloweiner said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Trick Or Treat Song*
> 
> I put this file together from a rip from my VHS.


This link's down from non use so could you please re-upload it? Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok. I posted a new link for the song.


----------



## SilverNight18 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## karamia (Nov 10, 2011)

hello, could you get me the link for the trick or treat [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The link at the top of this thread is still working.


----------

